# My Grandsons toybox build



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I am finally getting started on my Grandsons toybox. My daughter is expecting in April, but I would like to have it done for the shower the end of next month, so I won't have much time to dilly dally.

I am still very much a novice, so all advice and comments will be welcome.

Here is my thought of what I want it to look like...the shaded pieces are oak, the rest cedar. The cedar is 1x8, the oak 1x6. My plan is to T&G everything. I've built it in my head a thousand times, but I'm sure issues will come up.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like a great design and a very worthy project. Are you going to use torsion hinges to avoid the lid slamming down?


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, I actually saw a post on here that showed some that looked pretty nice. I just have to find it again.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Just make sure the grandson can sit in it!! They like to pull all the toys out and get in it!!


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Gluing up the corners.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I got the last corner glued up last night, so I think I'll put them on the jointer/planer and clean them up tonight. Then it's on to the side panels. I think I'm going to glue up all the panels then cut them to size. 

Question...I have access to a biscuit cutter...would it be stronger/better to do join the 1x8's and 1x6's with a few buscuits, or stick to the T&G like I had planned?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Either would work. I use biscuits cause I have one, it's fast, helps line the boards up and allows for some side to side movement while gluing to line everything up right on mark.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Travico said:


> Just make sure the grandson can sit in it!! They like to pull all the toys out and get in it!!


Good point...I hadn't really thought about that.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Cleaned up my glue edges.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 10, 2007)

One of my students made a very similar toy box for his little brother. He turned 6 round discs from a 2x6 and glued and screwed them on the top to make the box look like a big Lego.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Let's try this again...tapatalk was giving me fits last night.

I cleaned up the glued corner pieces...


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

then cut the T&G for the 4 sides...and started gluing them up. Although, there must have been a bit of a bow in one of the boards that I didn't catch, because it took a lot to pull it together. So to be safe I let them in the clamps overnight. Hopefully it holds.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

While the side was drying, I cut out the letters for the inlay. Hopefully I can get the front routed out so I can put the rest of the sides together.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I got the inlay routed out. Turned out "OK", considering I free handed it. Hopefully once I get the letters stained dark, the gaps won't be as noticable.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That looks great! Nice work on the freehand routing.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That free hand routing looks alot better than mine. That looks great man.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I got to spend a snow day working on the toy box. Glued up the lid.

I just realized that the pic of the bottom of the lid looks like the supports are crooked...but it actually isn't screwed down yet.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Put the final cuts on the corners...


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Cut some relief area so the little guy has less of a chance to pinch his fingers. I even got the oak pieces stained. 

I think I am ready to start assembling, as soon as the stain dries.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

coming along nicely


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you. I am waiting for the stain on the oak pieces to dry...I still have a few "spots" or "dots" that are wet. But it's only been 48 hours and it has been in the cool basement.

I am a little nervous about the wipe on poly I bought. I've never used it before, I've always used the regular stuff.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Starting to assemble.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Little more work on it.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Basically finished. Going to let it sit for a few days to be sure the stain is dry before. I put the finish on it.


----------



## Rrronnie (May 31, 2014)

looking good!!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------

